# Sutenlund 2



## shivamuffin (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok, I have a link to the page that the actual campaign is on! I hate free hosting...pop ups pop ups.....anyway, here it is to take a looksy...I think it's a good concept.

http://www.fortunecity.com/roswell/divination/399/id19.htm


----------



## Morrus (Jun 27, 2002)

If you want to propose something to us, please follow the guidelines on the site.  Part of the reason they're there is because we only want to work with people who are able to follow guidelines.


----------



## shivamuffin (Jun 27, 2002)

*oops*

I'll do that, i misunderstood the nature of this section...I thought it was a little more freeform, if you get what i mean.

Michael


----------

